# Humax f2-FOX T Anyone ?



## robinsmh (Sep 30, 2002)

Has anyone used one of the newish Humax F2-FOX T freeview boxes with Tivo ? 
Does it work ?

These FV boxes came out as a "Best Buy" on a recent Which? report, and I'm thinking of buying one, but need to make sure that Tivo can control it...

Is there a definitive (and up to date!) list anywhere of whcih Freeview boxes are known to work with Tivo ?

I've got fed up with my Panasonic box locking up, so it's time for a change I feel...


Thanks,


Martin


----------



## knighs (Nov 9, 2005)

Yes, I have a F2-FOX T and it works fine with my Tivo. However, the box does separate radio and tv (you have to press a button to switch between the two) so I haven't found a way to switch (however it hasn't been a problem as I've never wanted to record anything on radio).

Stephen


----------



## Big-bill3 (Sep 22, 2001)

I'm considering re-trying this Freeview box.

I tried it about a year ago but couldn't get the Thomson Tivo to control it correctly.

Was it me or have others had trouble? Presumably it's supposed to be a matter of just placing the IR sender in front of the freeview box?


----------



## knighs (Nov 9, 2005)

It works correctly for me with IR sender positioned at front of box...

Stephen


----------



## Big-bill3 (Sep 22, 2001)

Thanks

My sender cable has two senders on the end.
I'm not clear what I do with the two - they appear identical


----------



## Glesgie (Feb 3, 2003)

They are identical.
They were indented to drive 2 set top boxes, but that never happened.
Put one on the front of your set top box and hide the other round the back.


----------



## Big-bill3 (Sep 22, 2001)

Thanks for that.

On a vaguely related subject - does anyone have views or experience of RF connections.

In the Tivo manual it tells you to connect the incoming RF signal to the Tivo, then out from the Tivo to the Freeview box then from the Freeview box to a VCR.

In this daisychain there must be degradation of the signal.
Is it possible to just distribute the RF straight from the aerial to the various units ?
(possibly via a booster amp)
I can't see why not but is there a catch somewhere?

John


----------

